# Bike fell off thule 591 (Roof of car) and thule not intrested, help



## chipmonster (30 Oct 2012)

Dear All

I have the Thule Pro ride 591. My bike fell off the roof twice. First time, I thought it was me, therefore ignored it.

2nd time it happened at Gisburn Forest, made sure it was tight and clamp it. The bike slipped off the carrier, heard a big thump. Caused a right incident, ie blocked the road as the bike was dangling on the side. The rear rear spoke was bent, the back hanger snapped but luckly no damage to car. The Trek fuel ex9 is still at the workshop.

Anyway, return the carrier to Thule (via Evans Cycles). Evans sent back to Thule and Thule is claiming that the product is not faulty and returned the carrier to me. I have lost confidence in the carrier and I am not sure what I can do as a consumer. Please advise!


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Oct 2012)

I would make a complaint and say that you will take it further if no action is taken. Possibly pass on to trading standards as well. They will have great delight in testing the products and finding out if they are faulty.

BTW, did you discover how it came off the rack?


----------



## chipmonster (30 Oct 2012)

Not sure, but it slipped at the top, twice.

Evans guys was great, he was also amazed that Thule did not replace the product


----------



## Linford (30 Oct 2012)

Not telling you how to suck eggs, but have you re read the instructions to ensure that you are actually using the thing properly ?

I have worked on tooling design which produces the profiles which Thule use in their systems, and they are by far the most stringent in their quality control of all the ally component manufacturers I've dealt with in 25 years in the business (their attention to detail is absolutely anal, they reject an awful lot of metal which doesn't meet the finish requirement)
I struggle to see that they would allow a rack system to go on general sale which had even the slightest chance of failing.

The are the number one roof bar co in the market, and supply as OEM to many of the main manufacturers, inc Volvo, Ford, Jag, etc.


----------



## MattHB (30 Oct 2012)

the trouble youre going to have is proving to Thule that you DID secure it properly, which I would imagine would be there argument.


----------



## Silver Fox (30 Oct 2012)

The only way I can see you proving the product is defective is to have it independently examined especially if Thule are claiming it's not faulty. I've got two of these carriers and never had a problem with them.

Just a thought, was the clamp locked after you'd fitted the bike.


----------



## john59 (30 Oct 2012)

I’ve been using the same carriers for the last couple of years with no problems whatsoever. I have carried both mountain bikes and sports bikes. Is that a mountain bike mounted to the rack, to the right of the picture?
John


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2012)

Is the frame tube size and profile compatible with the clamp? I would suggest possibly not.

I'm a bit of an old Woman with stuff like this and always back up the clamp and straps with bungees.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

There's no way it will fall off if mounted properly.

Drove 1500 miles to France and back a month ago with those carriers. Had them for a few years too.

I'm not surprised they are not interested.


----------



## chipmonster (30 Oct 2012)

Yep, moutain bike.

Bought the carrier in December, never had a problem with it until recently.

I am pretty anal and double check if it has been securely fastened. It happened to me twice!, first time no damage to the bike and the 2nd time, it damaged the bike. All other carriers have been fine, I have 3 on the roof.

Two different bikes slipped, so it's not the bikes.


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2012)

Can you explain in more detail exactly where it failed?


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2012)

chipmonster said:


> Yep, moutain bike.
> 
> Bought the carrier in December, never had a problem with it until recently.
> 
> ...


 
I'd point that out to them and insist on a replacement/refund. Just stand your ground. I'd also supply Thule with more details i.e. that you've tried the bike in the other carriers with no problems, that kind of thing.


----------



## Silver Fox (30 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> I'd point that out to them and insist on a replacement/refund. Just stand your ground. I'd also supply Thule with more details i.e. that you've tried the bike in the other carriers with no problems, that kind of thing.


 
Worth a try but I can't see Thule returning a product to a consumer that is faulty.

If you make enough noise though they may replace as a good will gesture.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Oct 2012)

This is of no help to the OP but FWIW I've used these same carriers for the past few years and never had any issues what so ever.

I've even had three on a car at once recently with a Giant hack a Scott F01L and my CAAD10 on the roof, 120 mile round trip no problem at all.

These carriers are extremely well regarded and always feature very highly when anyone wants carrier recommendations.

That's not to say the OP hasn't got a Friday afternoon one, but as MattHB says, proving the bike was secured will be tricky and potentially costly IMO.


----------



## chipmonster (30 Oct 2012)

It failed twice, same side. Two different bikes.

First time trek fuel ex8.

2nd time trek fuel ex9.

Slipped from the top and dangling on the side. First time, I doubted myself. After that double checked, but still came off. I rock the bike every time to ensure its tight.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

How can it slip? Impossible if clamped properly?

sorry, but this is user error.


----------



## Gary E (30 Oct 2012)

I've got 2 of these and I couldn't be more impressed by them, no problems whatsoever.
However well built they are and however unlikely that they'd fail I'm surprised Thule weren't a bit more accommodating.
As already said, these particular bars have an excellent reputation and I've been quite happy to recommend them to my friends.
Surely it's in Thule's best interests to sort things out on the rare occasion when they go wrong? It's not like you're trying to scam them, you're just asking for like-for-like.
I'd get back onto them myself (not via Evans) and see where that goes. Good luck 

EDIT - Just another quick thought. Are you after a replacement carrier or are you looking for compensation for your bike?


I only ask because if it's the later I'm not surprised they denied responsibility. They probably get chancers (not talking about you here) trying their luck all the time. Admitting there was anything wrong with the carrier would leave them open to all sorts of follow-up claims.


If you got in touch with them and confirmed that you were not looking for any compensation and would view a replacement carrier as the end of the issue maybe they'd be more willing to deal?


----------



## Gary E (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> How can it slip? Impossible if clamped properly?
> 
> sorry, but this is user error.


Not necessarily.
I agree that these are great bars and extremely unlikely to go wrong however it's not impossible that the ratchet mechanism has a defect that allows the vibrations felt when in use to unlock the pawls.
I'd like to think that Thule disassembled the mechanism or subjected it to a realistic test but it's possible that they just wound it up tight and tried to pull the jaws apart.
Like I said, get in touch with them yourself and see where that takes you.


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> How can it slip? Impossible if clamped properly?
> 
> sorry, but this is user error.


 
He's got two others with no issues. Ratchet mechanism must be faulty


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

Gary E said:


> Not necessarily.
> I agree that these are great bars and extremely unlikely to go wrong however it's not impossible that the ratchet mechanism has a defect that allows the vibrations felt when in use to unlock the pawls.
> I'd like to think that Thule disassembled the mechanism or subjected it to a realistic test but it's possible that they just wound it up tight and tried to pull the jaws apart.
> Like I said, get in touch with them yourself and see where that takes you.


 
Yes, you're right. As I typed it I realised I was using too strong a wording, but couldn't be arsed to change. There's always a chance something is faulty, however small that might be.

I'd say that I would try them out - but that's a bit of a big risk to take.


----------



## chipmonster (30 Oct 2012)

I have no intention of claiming any compensation, really would like a replacement as I have lost confidence in it. Going to speak to them tomorrow.


----------



## Gary E (30 Oct 2012)

chipmonster said:


> I have no intention of claiming any compensation, really would like a replacement as I have lost confidence in it. Going to speak to them tomorrow.


Good luck.
As I said, with Evans approaching them on your behalf they might have thought you were after a new bike from the deal (I'm sure it's been tried).
Ask them specifically to inspect the locking mechanism for defects and tell them you have 2 other identical carriers that have no issues.
You can't assume, however friendly they appeared, that Evans did as good a job of explaining the circumstances as you could.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2012)

Sale of Goods Act, contract is with Evans not Thule surely?


----------



## Norry1 (30 Oct 2012)

Do you lock the carrier each time?

I have 2 of these and have done ton up trips across the country with 2 bikes on without any issues. Only near problem was on one bike I put the clamp too high up and it got loose when it settled at the proper lower point. I always wiggle the bike and try to move the clamp lower now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Sale of Goods Act, contract is with Evans not Thule surely?


 Agree on that point. Buyers contract is with the place he bought it. Their contract is with the people that supplied it to them, this may not be the manufacturer.l
Why are Evans passing him on, doing their work for them. Sales of good act state clearly that it has to be fit for purpose. From what has been said it is not fit for purpose. His claim is with the place that sold it, nowhere else. Unless Evans are going to compensate him for doing their work.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Oct 2012)

My only experience of Thule carriers is the ones used for the Dartford crossing. I am sure that regular users such as RB58 and Ianrauk will be able to confirm that the ratchet mechanisms for holding wheels in place don't work for very long. They have been replaced numerous times and are now using rubber bungees instead. If this is the same thing holding your bike I certainly wouldn't trust them.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2012)

chipmonster said:


> Two different bikes slipped, so it's not the bikes.


By what process of logic does one come to that conclusion? Neither my Trance X or my old Lappiere would securely fit the Mont Blanc Baraccuda on my old car due to the weird profile of the down tubes. 

Two different bikes where it most certainly was the bike.


----------



## Gary E (30 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> By what process of logic does one come to that conclusion? Neither my Trance X or my old Lappiere would securely fit the Mont Blanc Baraccuda on my old car due to the weird profile of the down tubes.
> 
> Two different bikes where it most certainly was the bike.


Agreed, both my Giants have a down tube that narrows towards the bottom so I have to be careful to secure it low down where the tube thickness evens out. If I clamp it in too high and it slips down the tube it becomes a lot looser. I'm assuming (hoping) the OP has accounted for this though?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2012)

Don't waste your time with it, it was probably user error. If you have lost confidence with the product, bung it on the Bay of E and sell it, wipe your mouth and walk away, then go and buy a new carrier.

It's happened to me twice as well, with a very similar Thule rack, both times it was my own stupid bloody fault. The second time did five hundred queens worth of damage to the car. I was thoroughly and most abjectly pee'd off.


----------



## Boris Bajic (31 Oct 2012)

I have ancient and cheap roof-mounted Thule carriers for three bicycles and in over a decade have not had a single issue with them - other than driving under the height-restriction bar on a MacDonalds Drive-Thru. (That was user error - as in choosing to go to Macs).

I also have a Thule roofbox.

Their stuff is absolutely top notch as far as I can see.

All my Thule stuff is ober 10 years old and still works and looks as new.

A modicum of care is needed and (with the olde-worlde bike racks) some strength in the wrists and fingers.

I'm sorry for your bad experience with their product, but this is the first bad word I've ever heard about them in a long, long time. I bought on recommendation and recommend them to others.

Maybe put it down to experience and carry the bikes in the boot....


----------



## nickb (31 Oct 2012)

Unless it's faulty, in which case I'm sure Thule would have replaced it, this has to be 'user error'. I have 3 Thule bike carriers and all of them are bullet-proof. The only issue I've ever had with any Thule product was a roof box popping-open at speed and that was 'cos I'd overstuffed it and trapped some fabric in one of the lock mechanisms.


----------



## Paul_L (31 Oct 2012)

I have two of these and have carried road, hybrid and kids bikes without any problems.

Just out of interest when you tighten the clamp on the down tube do you also lock it? I'm not sure if that's what the instructions say but i always lock them.


----------



## Big boy (31 Oct 2012)

how about putting a pic of how you secure the bike, then maybe someone can tell if you doing it wrong.
I cant really comment as ive never carried a bike on a rack.
A picture paints a thousand words an all that.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2012)

Isn't this thread title a bit misleading? Seems Thule could have told the seller to foxtrot oscar, yet they still went to the effort of examining the product rather than simply dismissing the matter out of hand.


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2012)

Except he's got two others he doesn't have a problem with.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Isn't this thread title a bit misleading? Seems Thule could have told the seller to foxtrot oscar, yet they still went to the effort of examining the product rather than simply dismissing the matter out of hand.


 
Good point.


----------



## tahir (6 Nov 2012)

i reckon user error

next time chipmonster take extra care and try avoid using them free sample contact lenses ------> i reckon they might have affected your vision whilst ratcheting the clamp!


----------



## I like Skol (6 Nov 2012)

I'll just add my experience to the 'debate' FWIW!
I have 4 x 591 racks which have been used with at least 7 different bikes ranging from a tiny kids bike with stabilisers through various sizes of kids bikes upto assorted fullsize adult bikes (MTB's/hybrids/roadbikes). Some of these have, due to size, been clamped in a less than optimal fashion both to the frame and at the wheel. Despite this they have travelled fair distances at enthusiastic speeds on motorways and twisty A roads without ever giving a hint of coming detached. Clamps have ALWAYS been as tight when unloading as when loading in the first place.
My gut feeling is user error. My only caveat to that is that Evans have not actually bothered to send the rack to Thule because in the slim chance that the clamp was really faulty I don't for a moment believe that a reputable company like Thule would allow the product back out into the real world!


----------

